
The Not-Com Bubble Is Popping - tempestn
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/10/are-we-cusp-next-dot-com-bubble/600232/
======
rogerkirkness
Interesting perspective. I find the absolutely enormous amount of capital that
wants what amounts to a "perfectly derisked index of giant safe companies" to
be interesting. Suggesting that there's actually too much capital running for
conventionally safe investments. Which as the article suggests is actually the
opposite of a bubble (?). It's like a fear mania, as opposed to a growth
mania.

